# Smoking Backstraps



## a hooligan (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm looking for a good marinade for some venison backstraps. I prefer not wrapping them in bacon as I don't want them to taste like bacon. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 20, 2012)

Goya Mojo Criollo Marinade is pretty good as is Allegro I've used both with very good results


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 20, 2012)

A little Oil, a little Soy Sauce, a little Beer, Brown sugar, Onion, Garlic, Pepper, and seasoned salt. put it all in a ziplock bag and massage it into the meat and let it sit a few hours.

Barry.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always used simple recipes and for venison I use Italian dressing and maybe some water to delute it alittle bit.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd go with something simple and since you aren't using a bacon wrap, for moistness you might try an oven bag with some holes poked in it to let the smoke in! Saw this on one of those outdoor sports programs. Let us know what you finally decide on-I have venison and elk backstraps to make!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 20, 2012)

I usually just sprinkle some of Jeff's rib rub and toss on the smoker, smoke to med rare. I think any marinade would overpower the flavor of the game.


----------



## schmokin (Jan 20, 2012)

We like Jeff's Rub, Cabelas Mountain Man Bourbon, or a lemon pepper rub. I have never used a bag and don't wrap in bacon just pull at 145 IT and it will be very juicy and tender. My dad can't stand to eat red meat so I have taken the last couple to 155 IT and they were still juicy and tender just not as red.


----------



## plj (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont rub or marinate backstraps, we like them just the way they are. Never had a problem with juicyness or flavor, unless its overcooked.

Although, a half garlic clove on top of each piece while cooking adds a nice flavor  :)


----------

